# Volcano Stoves



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Anybody here ever used one? I've got a brand new one from Y2K days that's still in the case.. got it from some friends who were moving and gave it to me... *


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have one. We use it quite a bit. It works very well.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I have one. We use it quite a bit. It works very well.


Guess I should try it out, I saw a video on you tube where they stacked dutch ovens on one..


----------

